# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  मकर संक्रांति

## bndu jain

मकर संक्रांति का महत्व, इतिहास और कथा


भारतवर्ष में प्रतिदिन कोई ना कोई त्यौहार अवश्य मनाया जाता है. प्रत्येक त्यौहार सिर्फ एक परंपरा नहीं है परंतु उन्हें मनाए जाने का प्रामाणिक वैज्ञानिक कारण भी उपलब्ध है. प्रतिवर्ष जनवरी माह में मकर सक्रांति (Makar Sankranti) का उत्सव मनाया जाता है. मकर सक्रांति का यह फलसफा है भारतवर्ष के विभिन्न राज्यों में अलग-अलग नामों से अलग-अलग तरीकों से मनाया जाता है. जैसे खिचड़ी (बिहार और उत्तर प्रदेश में), लोहड़ी, पिहू और पोंगल.

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

मकर संक्रांति का महत्व (Makar Sankranti Mahatva)
पौष माह में जब सूर्य देव धनु राशि को छोड़कर मकर राशि में प्रवेश करते हैं. तब हिंदू धर्म का यह पर्व मकर सक्रांति के रूप मनाया जाता है. मकर संक्रांति के दिन सूर्य अपनी उत्तरायणी गति प्रारंभ करता है. इसलिए इस पर वह को उत्तरायणी पर्व भी कहा जाता है. भगवान शनिदेव मकर राशि के स्वामी हैं और इस दिन सूर्य मकर राशि में प्रवेश करते हैं इस दिन जप, तप, ध्यान और धार्मिक क्रियाकलापों का अधिक महत्व होता हैं. इसे फसल उत्सव भी कहा जाता हैं.

इस दिन से पहले सूर्य पृथ्वी के दक्षिणी गोलार्ध पर सीधी किरणें डालता है. जिसके कारण उत्तरी गोलार्ध में रात्रि बड़ी और दिन छोटा होता है. इसी वजह से ठंड का मौसम भी रहता है. इसी दिन से सूर्य पृथ्वी के उत्तरी गोलार्ध की ओर बढ़ना शुरू होता है. जिसके कारण मौसम में परिवर्तन होता है और यह कृषकों की फसलों के लिए फायदेमंद होता है. जैसा कि हम सभी जानते हैं भारत पृथ्वी के उत्तरी गोलार्द्ध पर स्थित हैं.

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

मकर संक्रांति की पौराणिक कहानियाँ (Makar Sankranti Story)

कथा 1

पौराणिक कथाओं के अनुसार इस दिन भगवान सूर्य देव अपने पुत्र शनि से मिलने स्वयं उनके घर जाते हैं. चूँकि शनि मकर राशी के देवता हैं इसी कारन इसे मकर संक्रांति कहा जाता हैं.

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

कथा 2

महाभारत युद्ध के महान योद्धा और कौरवों की सेना के सेनापति गंगापुत्र भीष्म पितामह को इच्छा मुत्यु का वरदान प्राप्त था. अर्जुन के बाण लगाने के बाद उन्होंने इस दिन की महत्ता को जानते हुए अपनी मृत्यु के लिए इस दिन को निर्धारित किया था. भीष्म जानते थे कि सूर्य दक्षिणायन होने पर व्यक्ति को मोक्ष प्राप्त नहीं होता और उसे इस मृत्युलोक में पुनः जन्म लेना पड़ता हैं. महाभारत युद्ध के बाद जब सूर्य उत्तरायण हुआ तभी भीष्म पितामह ने प्राण त्याग दिए. भीष्म के निर्वाण दिवस को भीष्माष्टमी भी कहते हैं.

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

कथा 3

एक धार्मिक मान्यता के अनुसार सक्रांति के दिन ही माँ गंगा स्वर्ग के अवतरित होकर रजा भागीरथ के पीछे-पीछे कपिल मुनि के आश्रम से होती हुई गंगासागर तक पहुँची थी. धरती पर अवतरित होने के बाद राजा भागीरथ ने गंगा के पावन जल से अपने पूर्वजों का तर्पण किया था. इस दिन पर गंगा सागर पर नदी के किनारे भव्य मेले का आयोजन किया जाता हैं.

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

कथा 4
माता यशोदा ने संतान प्राप्ति (श्रीकृष्ण) के लिए ही इसी दिन व्रत रखा था. इस दिन महिलाएं तिल, गुड आदि दूसरी महिलाओं को बाँटती हैं. ऐसा माना जाता हैं कि तिल की उत्पत्ति भगवान् विष्णु से हुई थी. इसलिये इसका प्रयोग पापों से मुक्त करता हैं. तिल के उपयोग से शरीर निरोगी रहता है और शरीर में गर्मी का संचार रहता हैं.

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

मकर संक्रांति के दिन के शुभ मुहूर्त (Makar Sankranti Shubh Muhurat Timings )

मकर संक्रांति पुण्य काल मुहूर्त	सुबह 07:15 से 12:30
पुण्य काल अवधि	5 घंटे 14 मिनट
संक्रांति महापुण्य काल मुहूर्त	सुबह 07:15 से 09:15 तक
महापुण्य काल अवधि	2 घंटे

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

भारत में मकर संक्रांति त्यौहार और संस्कृति (Makar Sankranti in different parts of India)

भारत में फसलों का मौसम और मकर संक्रांति (Makar Sankranti) का त्यौहार 

बहुत उत्साह और खुशी के साथ मनाया जाता है. 

भारतीय आबादी का एक बड़ा हिस्सा किसानों का है. 

इसलिए, 

देश के अन्य हिस्सों संक्रांति अलग-अलग तरीके से मनाई जाती हैं.

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

थाई पोंगल/पोंगल (Thai Pongal)

तमिलनाडु में मनाया जाने वाला थाई पोंगल, भगवान इंद्र को श्रद्धांजलि देने के लिए चार दिनों का उत्सव है. यह त्यौहार भगवान इंद्र को भरपूर बारिश के लिए धन्यवाद देने का एक माध्यम है और इसलिए उपजाऊ भूमि और अच्छी उपज की कामना स्वरुप यह मनाई जाती हैं. थाई पोंगल समारोह भगवान सूर्य और भगवान इंद्र के लिए किए गए प्रसाद के बिना अधूरा है. थाई पोंगल के दूसरे दिन, ताजा पका हुआ चावल दूध में उबाला जाता है और इसे भगवान सूर्य को अर्पित किया जाता है. तीसरे दिन, मट्टू पोंगल ‘बसवा’- भगवान शिव के बैल को घंटियों, फूलों की माला, माला और पेंट के साथ सजाकर पूजा की जाती है. पोंगल के चौथे दिन, कन्नुम पोंगल मनाया जाता है जिसमें घर की सभी महिलाएँ एक साथ विभिन्न अनुष्ठान करती हैं.

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

वैशाखी (Vaishakhi)

इसे “बैसाखी” भी कहा जाता है, पंजाब में यह बहुत उत्साह के साथ मनाया जाने वाला एक फसल त्यौहार है. यह वसंत ऋतु के अनुरूप पंजाबी नववर्ष को भी चिह्नित करता है. यह त्यौहार एक दूसरे को स्वीकार करने और अच्छी फसल की कामना के लिए देवताओं को अर्पित करके के साथ मनाया जाता है. इसी दिन, 13 अप्रैल 1699 को दसवें गुरु गोविंद सिंह ने खालसा पंथ की स्थापना की थी. सिख इस त्योहार को सामूहिक जन्मदिवस के रूप में मनाते हैं.

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

उत्तरायण (Uttarayana)

गुजरात राज्य में मकर संक्रांति को उत्तरायण नाम से जाना जाता हैं. 
इसे विशेष रूप से गुजरात में अच्छी फसल के मौसम की शुरुआत के प्रतीक स्वरूप माना जाता हैं. 
इस त्यौहार पर पतंग उड़ाने, गुड़ और मूंगफली की चिक्की का दावत के रूप में लुफ्त उठाया जाता है. 
विशेष मसालों के साथ भुनी हुई सब्जी उत्तरायण के अवसर का मुख्य व्यंजन है.

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

भोगली या माघ बिहू (Bhogali or Magh Bihu)

भोगली या माघ बिहू असम का एक सप्ताह लंबा फसल त्यौहार है. यह पूह महीने के 29 वें दिन से शुरू होता है, जो 13 जनवरी को पड़ता है और लगभग एक सप्ताह तक चलता है. इस त्यौहार पर लोग हरे बांस और घास के साथ बनी विशेष संरचना “मेजी” (एक प्रकार की अलाव(Bon Fire)) का निर्माण करते हैं और जलाते हैं. इस त्यौहार पर चावल के केक की दावत मुख्य व्यंजन होता है जिसे ‘शुंग पिठा’, ‘तिल पिठा’ और नारियल की मिठाइयों को ‘लारू’ कहा जाता है. असम के मूल निवासी टेकेली भोंगा जैसे खेलों का आयोजन करते हैं, जिसमें पॉट ब्रेकिंग और भैंस की लड़ाई शामिल है.

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

मकर संक्रांति के गाने सुनिए / देखिये

----------


## superidiotonline

पहले ही पढ़ लिया था मगर.. इसमें पसन्द करने के लिए कोई लाइक बटन नहीं है!

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

काशी पंचांग के अनुसार भगवान भास्कर दिनांक 14 जनवरी 2019 दिन सोमवार को रात्रि 7 बजकर 35 मिनट पर धनु राशि से मकर राशि में प्रवेश कर जाएंगे। धर्मशास्त्र के अनुसार सूर्यास्त के बाद लगने वाली संक्रांति का पुण्यकाल दूसरे दिन मध्यान्ह काल तक रहता है।

अतः मकर संक्रांति दिनांक 15 जनवरी 2019 को सर्वत्र अपनी विविध परंपराओं के साथ मनाई जाएगी। इसी दिन भगवान भास्कर उत्तर पथगामी हो जाएंगे।
*
पुण्यकाल मुहूर्त - दिनांक 15 जनवरी को प्रात: 07:14 से 12:36 तक*

----------


## bndu jain

सामान्यत: सूर्य सभी राशियों को प्रभावित करते हैं, किन्तु कर्क व मकर राशियों में सूर्य का प्रवेश धार्मिक दृष्टि से अत्यन्त फलदायक है। यह प्रवेश अथवा संक्रमण क्रिया छह-छह माह के अन्तराल पर होती है। भारत देश उत्तरी गोलार्द्ध में स्थित है। मकर संक्रांति से पहले सूर्य दक्षिणी गोलार्द्ध में होता है अर्थात् भारत से अपेक्षाकृत अधिक दूर होता है। इसी कारण यहां पर रातें बड़ी एवं दिन छोटे होते हैं तथा सर्दी का मौसम होता है।

किन्तु मकर संक्रांति से सूर्य उत्तरी गोलार्द्ध की ओर आना शुरू हो जाता है। अतएव इस दिन से रातें छोटी एवं दिन बड़े होने लगते हैं तथा गरमी का मौसम शुरू हो जाता है। दिन बड़ा होने से प्रकाश अधिक होगा तथा रात्रि छोटी होने से अंधकार कम होगा। अत: मकर संक्रांति पर सूर्य की राशि में हुए परिवर्तन को अंधकार से प्रकाश की ओर अग्रसर होना माना जाता है।

----------


## bndu jain

प्रकाश अधिक होने से प्राणियों की चेतनता एवं कार्यशक्ति में वृद्धि होगी। ऐसा जानकर सम्पूर्ण भारतवर्ष में लोगों द्वारा विविध रूपों में सूर्यदेव की उपासना, आराधना एवं पूजन कर उनके प्रति अपनी कृतज्ञता प्रकट की जाती है।
इस दिन दिया गया दान सौ गुना बढ़कर पुन: प्राप्त होता है।

माघे मासे महादेव: यो दास्यति घृतकम्बलम।
स भुक्त्वा सकलान भोगान अन्ते मोक्षं प्राप्यति॥


घर में धन लक्ष्मी के स्थाई निवास हेतु विशेष पूजन

पुराने समय में 
हिन्दू राजा-महाराजा मकर संक्रांति के दिन सर्व सुख प्रदान करने वाली माता महालक्ष्मी जी का पूजन करते थे। इस वर्ष आप सभी मित्र अपने-अपने घरों में सपरिवार महालक्ष्मी पूजा करके मां को श्रीयंत्र के रूप में अपने घर में विराजमान करें।

यह पूजन समस्त ग्रहों की महादशा या अन्तर्दशा के लिए लाभप्रद होता है।
इस समय माता लक्ष्मी की पूजा करने से 'सहस्त्ररुपा सर्व व्यापी लक्ष्मीजी' सिद्ध होती हैं।

*पूजा को सिद्ध करने का समय :
दिनांक 14 जनवरी 2018 को रात्रि 11.30 बजे से सुबह 02.57 बजे के मध्य*

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

मकर संक्रांति का त्योहार सूर्य देव को समर्पित होता है। मकर सर्दियों के मौसम का अंत माना जाता है। इस दिन के बाद लंबे दिनों की शुरुआत हो जाती है। लोग सूर्य देव को खुश करने के लिए अर्घ्य देकर उनसे प्रार्थना करते हैं। मकर संक्रांति के दिन दान-पुण्य करने से उसका सौ गुना फल लौट कर आता है।


इस दिन भगवान सूर्यदेव धनु राशि छोड़कर मकर राशि में प्रवेश करते हैं। विभिन्न मतानुसार मकर संक्रांति का पर्व इस साल मंगलवार 15 जनवरी को मनाया जाएगा। मकर संक्रांति के दिन तिल का दान या तिल से बनी सामग्री ग्रहण करने से कष्टकारी ग्रहों से छुटकारा मिलता है। संक्रांति के दिन गंगा स्नान करने से अश्वमेध यज्ञ के समान पुण्य मिलता है। इस दिन दान करने का विशेष महत्व होता है।

*आइए जानते हैं कि राशि अनुसार क्या दान करें कि पुण्य फल 100 गुना होकर लौट आए।*

----------


## bndu jain

*आइए जानते हैं कि राशि अनुसार क्या दान करें कि पुण्य फल 100 गुना होकर लौट आए।*

मेष - जल में पीले पुष्प, हल्दी, तिल मिलाकर अर्घ्य दें। तिल-गुड़ का दान करें।

वृष - जल में सफेद चंदन, दूध, श्वेत पुष्प, तिल डालकर सूर्य को अर्घ्य दें।

मिथुन - जल में तिल डालकर सूर्य को अर्घ्य दें।

कन्या - जल में दूध, चावल, तिल मिलाकर सूर्य को अर्घ्य दें।

मिथुन- जल में तिल, दूर्वा तथा पुष्प मिलाकर सूर्य को अर्घ्य दें और गाय को हरा चारा दें।

कर्क- जल में दूध, चावल, तिल मिलाकर सूर्य को अर्घ्य दें। संकटों से मुक्ति मिलेगी।

सिंह- जल में कुमकुम तथा रक्त पुष्प, तिल डालकर सूर्य को अर्घ्य दें।
कन्या- जल में तिल, दूर्वा, पुष्प डालकर सूर्य को अर्घ्य दें। मूंग की दाल की खिचड़ी बनाकर दान करें। गाय को चारा दें।

तुला- सफेद चंदन, दूध, चावल का दान दें।

वृश्चिक- जल में कुमकुम, रक्तपुष्प तथा तिल मिलाकर सूर्य को अर्घ्य दें। गुड़ का दान दें।

धनु- जल में हल्दी, केसर, पीले पुष्प मिलाकर सूर्य को अर्घ्य दें।

मकर- जल में काले-नीले पुष्प, तिल मिलाकर सूर्य को अर्घ्य दें।

कुंभ- जल में नीले-काले पुष्प, काली उड़द, तेल-तिल का दान करें।

मीन- हल्दी, केसर, पीले फूल के साथ तिल मिलाकर सूर्य को अर्घ्य दें।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## MahaThug

वाह, प्रसंगोपात सुत्र के लिए धन्यवाद!

----------


## bndu jain

> वाह, प्रसंगोपात सुत्र के लिए धन्यवाद!


सूत्र पसंद करने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------

